# Weight Gain Fantasy Videos



## Nytefist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Maxgrowth, a sub-contractor of Taylor Made Clips has been steadily producing full body weight gain videos using thinner actresses and using special effects and props/padding/wardrobe to create the illusion of them growing to BBW size proportions. I am hoping to make people aware of the videos, as I would like to see more of them get made. They only do a handful of these weight gain videos at the present time.
They just released "Callgirl Cake Revenge" where the actress is forced to eat cake as she expands with fat. Some of the other stand out clips were "Ponzi Pounds" and "Strings Attached". I pay special attention to these 3 clips because they have the best effects and overall better "fattening" of the actresses. You can find stills from Maxgrowth's videos on their DA page.
Maxgrowth is very responsive and appreciative of feedback as well, which is unusual for a pay content producer.


http://maxgrowth.deviantart.com/


----------



## Nytefist7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Maxgrowth now has a Patreon and as a feature this month he is showing one of his actresses being turned into a SSBBW via behind the scenes still photos. I have to say the results are pretty impressive for a low budget producer. It's only $7 for a month and there is a ton of old content stockpiled from the last year of perks that is available as well. These are the only two public pics, the rest are on Patreon. She gets pretty huge.

P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }A:link { } https://www.patreon.com/Maxgrowth?ty=h


----------

